# Pearl Harbor......Dec. 7, 1941



## IKE (Dec 7, 2017)

Please take a moment to remember our fallen heroes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2017)

The Arizona. Dec. 7 1941


----------



## Lon (Dec 7, 2017)

I Was at a Football Game at Hinchcliffe Stadium, Paterson, New Jersey with my dad and cousin when the announcement was made at the one PM Kick off. I didn't see my cousin again until 1946.


----------



## Manatee (Dec 23, 2017)

My uncle retired from the Navy in 1939.  That was a short lived retirement, he spent the war in the South Pacific.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 23, 2017)

The Japanese invasion sealed the fate of the rubber tree plantations which the Japanese now controlled in 1941.

The U.S. with their ingenuity created synthetic rubber and they could shove those natural rubber sources as far as they could shove them.


----------

